# Zwei Quadro NVIDIA FX580 oder eine FX1800?



## Spelmann (14. März 2010)

Ich hole mir gerade ein paar Angebote bei DELL für eine kleine Workstation ein. Alle Komponenten im Midrange Bereich. Der Kundenbearter sagte mir, ich sei mit zwei kleinen Karten besser bedient als mit einer Grossen. Im konkreten Fall gehts um zwei Quadro NVIDIA FX580 statt einer FX1800?
Aufgaben des Rechners: 3D Konstruktion und Rendering, Grafikbearbeitung, am Rande mal ein kleine Video Postproduktion kurzer Seqencen.
Und wenn man schon so eine kleine Rennsau hat soll auch mal ein Spielchen drauf laufen.
Ob 64bit oder 32bit Betriebssystem ist noch nicht entschieden.

Habe ich bei 2 kleineren Karten wirklich mehr Leistung?
Habe ich die doppelte Geräuschbelastung?
Können moderne Spiele (für die kleine Runde in der Mittagspause ;-) ) alle mit 2 Karten umgehen?
Vielleicht weiß ja jemand was Konkretes.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Raubkopierer (14. März 2010)

Ich kenn mich mit den Workstation Produkten von Nvidia und Co nicht wirklich aus, da ich mehr im Consumerbereich auf dem Laufenden bin. Dort ist man weitgehend der Meinung, dass SLI Produkte nicht so das gelbe vom Ei sind aufgrund von Updates die im Laufe der Zeit fällig sind. Aber der Kundenberater von Dell scheint da mehr Erfahrung zu haben und die Updatezyklen ei Workstations sind afaik auch bedeutend länger als bei einem Desktop der im Schnitt alle 2 Jahre geupdatet wird.

Wozu ich allerdings was sagen kann ist die Tauglichkeit für Spiele: Quadrokarten verfügen von Seiten der Hardware und der Treiber eine Optimierung auf OpenGL etc. und sind deshalb nicht unbedingt für 3D Spiele geeignet. Wobei das wieder darauf ankommt wie das Spiel geschrieben ist und die Anweisungen an die Karte gibt. Jedenfalls würde ich meine Erwartungen nicht zu hoch Schrauben.


----------



## Spelmann (14. März 2010)

Hi Raubkopierer,

Ok das mit den Spielen ist schade aber auch nicht so wichtig. In erster Linie soll die Kiste Geld verdienen.
SLI war ein prima Stichwort. Ich hab jetzt ein wenig recherchiert. Sieht wirklich so aus als passt mir die FX 1800 besser.


----------

